# Test Scores



## mrpacijr (Jan 17, 2008)

I was just wondering how long it takes to get into the program or does it only start up at certain times? I passed the test and interview with a 80%. It's been a month since I've heard anything from them...any suggestions?!?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

They should have told you how long it would take to inform you of your status. If not, you should have asked. If you're accepted, you could be called at any time to start working. Generally, it's when an employer calls them and asks for an apprentice, and the local doesn't have any, and tells the employer we have a greenie, and the employer accepts it. 

The locals have no way of predicting when an employer is going to call and ask for more manpower.


----------

